# changing substrate



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

So I'd like to make the switch over to sand from my gravel/river rock. I'm not really wanting to drain all the water but should I turn off my filters and remove the fish while I'm doing it? Sorry if it sounds like an obvious question but I'm still a newb when it comes to this stuff. I just don't want to stress the fish out too much.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

No need to take your fish out. Just remove all the rocks and decor and scoop out the gravel with a strainer, into a bucket. Once all the gravel is out, turn off your filters and you can add the sand. Be sure and rinse the sand extremely well to remove anything that may cloud the water. Use water that is as close to the tank water in temperature when rinsing, a bit warmer is better. This way the wet sand won't dramatically change the water temperature in the tank. Add the sand in scoops, don't just dump it in. Try adding it on one end of the tank as the fish will all be at the other, then you can spread it out evenly. Replace your rocks and you're good to go!

Your water will likely remain cloudy for anywhere from an hour to a few days depending on the type of sand you use and the amount of filtration you have.

Good luck!


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

So I can put the fish back in once all the old gravel is out and the rocks are back in place? (before I put the sand in)

That's a great idea about rinsing in close to temp water, I didn't even think of that part. I was hoping just to get some play sand and rinse it good..


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Neb said:


> So I can put the fish back in once all the old gravel is out and the rocks are back in place? (before I put the sand in)


You don't need to take the fish out. You can do all this while the fish are still in there, they'll be far less stressed than they will be if you net them and put them in a different tank/container and then net them again to put them back.


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks, I must have read your first response too quick and thought you said I need to take them out.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Joea said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > So I can put the fish back in once all the old gravel is out and the rocks are back in place? (before I put the sand in)
> ...


have to disagree there.

the change in the dÃ©cor is stressful enough. however digging the substrate out, as well as pouring in the sand (due to suspended matter irritating the gills) is (IMO anyway) more stressful than netting them out, putting them in a tankful of their own water.

when I've done this I've utilised 100l buckets (or smaller depending on tank size.

there is another reason I'd recommend removing the fish, and that is, the gravel is likely to have trapped a lot of detritus. as well as the possibility of anaerobic areas releasing gas (for the life of me I cant remember what gas it is. something with sulphur, but thats all I remember)

the way I do it is;

1. Wash the sand. (my method is to fill a 1/3rd of the bucket with sand, then spray the water in, stirring to get all the sand up in suspension. leave the bucket to stand for 30-60seconds, by which time the sand will have settled, leaving you with murky water, carefully pour off stopping just as the sand would start to leave the bucket. then repeat for as many times as it takes for the water to go clear, and then do it 2-3 times more.)

2. Drain 100l of into a bucket. (for most people this will be 50% or more of the tank (given how 55gs is the standard size in most cases))

3. Net the fish and transfer them to the bucket. and any dÃ©cor that needs to stay wet (eg plants, though this could also be done in a separate bucket if you wished)

4. Start removing the gravel, something like a dust pan is the easiest method.

5. Rinse the tank out, (its quite likely that there its quite dirty in there after removing the gravel. so make sure to get it clean. also this gives you the opportunity to pick out the few grains of gravel out that might have been missed.

6. Put any preparations down (eg eggcrate) then add whatever dÃ©cor needs to be safely embedded, before adding the sand.

7. Start filling with water of the same chemistry as the tank normally has. ensure its at the same temperature as the water the fish are currently in.

8. Transfer 1/2 of the water from the bucket into the tank, before netting and transferring the fish back to their tank. then add the rest of the water (might be worth pouring it through a net, to avoid adding their poop that they will have done as a result of being moved.)


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

So do you basically empty the entire tank out? You mentioned to 'rinse it out' after half the water is in a bucket. So do you just throw out the other half and essentially do a 50% water change?

Also what's the purpose of the eggcrate? Just so there's something between the rocks and glass? Or is it more for root development for my plants.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

the eggcrate is for the rocks. if you need it. for my 180g I wouldn't think about not using it (I have 440+lb of rock in there)

as you mention plants. it might be worth putting in a nutritious substrate below the sand (something like latrite or flourite or similar. (I used JBL Plant pro with pretty good results (it was sand like in texture as well))

the advantage to having the tank empty and doing it like this is you will avoid massive clouding that would result in shoving a plan substrate in otherwise


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

We spoke about this recently here to read more responses,

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

I posted that what I had done in the past was to

1) get a bucket/cooler big enough for the fish,
2) drain the tank water into the bucket/cooler,
3) net fish and put them into the holding bin,
4) add an airstone to the holding bin for proper oxygen,
5) remember to keep any bio media wet,
5) finish draining tank water,
6) scoop out old substrate, (I hear an old milk carton, cut a large hole in the neck and hold with the handle, works good)
7) add new substrate + decor
8 ) add back in new water and some old tank water goaling for no more than 60% new water
9) add back fish and watch them enjoy the new setup


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

perfect thanks a lot


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

natalie559 said:


> 4) add an airstone to the holding bin for proper oxygen
> 8 ) add back in new water and some old tank water goaling for no more than 60% new water


An airstone only helps with gas exchange at the surface, unless you plan on keeping the fish in a holding tank for a day or two, an airstone is overkill. Remember that fish often sit for several hours or more in a bag, and do just fine.

Adding old tank water or making sure a specific percentage is only new water, is pointless. Tank water is water, it holds very little else, including beneficial bacteria. As long as any new water added is the same temperature and matches the parameters of the tank water, you could change 100% of the water with no ill effects to the fish.

If there are any trapped anaerobic gasses released from the gravel, they'll also have no effect on the fish.

Over the years, I've spent a lot of time chasing the last two or three fish in a tank for one reason or another, and the effects of the chase were far more noticeable than putting my hands in the tank and moving stuff around; something they should be pretty used to anyway if you vacuum and clean regularly.

Changing substrate is pretty easy task as long as we don't try and re-invent the wheel. I guess we can just agree to disagree. I've done three of my own tanks and two friends' tanks this way over the years and never lost a fish or even seen many of them lose much colour. The whole process took less than an hour. It seems like a lot more work for the same outcome IMO.

Good luck either way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Joea said:


> No need to take your fish out. Just remove all the rocks and decor and scoop out the gravel with a strainer, into a bucket. Once all the gravel is out, turn off your filters and you can add the sand. Be sure and rinse the sand extremely well to remove anything that may cloud the water. Use water that is as close to the tank water in temperature when rinsing, a bit warmer is better. This way the wet sand won't dramatically change the water temperature in the tank. Add the sand in scoops, don't just dump it in. Try adding it on one end of the tank as the fish will all be at the other, then you can spread it out evenly. Replace your rocks and you're good to go!
> 
> Your water will likely remain cloudy for anywhere from an hour to a few days depending on the type of sand you use and the amount of filtration you have.
> 
> Good luck!


You could also use a dust pan to get the gravel out. You will remove some water in the process, but it works.


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Joea said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


I have to agree totally with you there and that was very well written.

One good way of putting sand into a tank with water is to use a 90mm pvc pipe or similar and pour the sand through that while one end of the pipe is on the tank floor. This helps to minimise clouding the water.


----------

